# Silverware Windchimes, Tea Cup Birdfeeders & Garden Show



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2007)

I did a garden show today, I took my bath & body items as usual. Since it was a garden show/tour I made some birdfeeders & windchimes. Here they are. 2 out of my 5 windchimes sold but 0 of my 7 feeders sold. I sold a lot of M&P soap but next to no mists, washes, fizzies, lip balms, scrubs or lotions. Go figure!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are a couple more photots from the show. I own a craft market/artisans gallery so I brought a sampling of my wares. There is stained glass,  prints, wood cuts, ceramic wall crosses and local photos on the wire rack, dolls, teddybears, ceramic bunnies, birdhouses, etc on the tables. There is a photo of soome of my B&B too. It was a very informal event so I used the polka dotted clothes w/ nothing underneath & no tent this time. Our carft market is called the ART SPOT so we do a lot of polka dots! It was beautiful weather at something like 70 and a light overcast all day.


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 26, 2007)

I LOVE those windchimes!!

THanks for posting pictures! I always love to see what others are working on. It always helps to spark ideas for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

_(spam removed)_


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely stall and you can never tell what will sell at different markets, what you think will go it won't and what you haven't got a lot of does. :shock: 

Love windchimes.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the look of your display.


----------



## TJ (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe none of those tea cup bird feeders sold! Those are so adorable!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't understand why you didn't sell more B&B as you have a beautiful display there Tabitha. Love the windchimes.  :wink:


----------



## igbabygirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, I love the tea cup bird feeders!  My mom would love one of those to go i her yard.  Awesome!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a wonderful spread!  Very lovely.  Getting me excited as the craft fair season is just getting started up here in the North East.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2011)

There was next to no traffic, it was a very poor location. The show was set up at te home where you bought your ticket, but the tour started down the street & since everyone pre-bought their tickets & they were mailed to them, there was no need for them to go to the house where the crafts were displayed.

Lots of shows use craft vendors as a way to get extra money to put on the event but dpon't concern themselves with getting traffic to those craft vendors. It's not very nice. That was the problem with this show and that is exactly what I told them the next year when they asked me to come back.

The money a craft vendor pays for a space shoul go directly to getting customers to that craft area.

Check out your shows before you sign up for them All shows are not created equal. This one I didas a favor, but I won't ever do it again.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I LOVE your display!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 2, 2011)

Love the chimes AND the feeders! Makes me want to run home and start making some too....if only my job didn't get in the way of my crafting...!!!!


----------

